# Great day for sports....



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

What a great day for sports. Yankees look for the first game in their quest for 27 and the Jazz vs Nuggets season opener on ESPN. The wife may not be happy about the choice of TV viewing tonight.

GO YANKS

GO JAZZ


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope the yanks go down. I hope the jazz win it at home tonight.It also on tnt.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I HATE THE YANKEES... I hope they all get H1N1 and simply forfeit the WS. If they do win I think they owe Master Card a big thanks for funding another title, just hope they were given a good annual interest rate.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

FishMogul said:


> I HATE THE YANKEES... I hope they all get H1N1 and simply forfeit the WS. *If they do win I think they owe Master Card a big thanks for funding another title,* just hope they were given a good annual interest rate.


Right. :roll:

All the rest of the teams in MLB are composed of local, hometown heroes, who are simply playing for their love of the game and of their region. _(O)_ I assume the Yankees are evil because they attract alot more fans, and sell more products to bring in much more revenue than the rest of the teams in baseball. The other teams certainly don't try and recruit star players with their money and prestige, it's just the Yankees that steal them with their ill-gotten dollars, corrupting the moral, upright world of professional athletics. I understand now.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Saddam Liked the Yankees... BIG SURPRISE :roll: wonder if he was like most bandwagon yankee fans? Or maybe he was legit? That question will never be answered.

[attachment=3:34nz0bf1]SaddamYankees.jpg[/attachment:34nz0bf1]

and there is just something about this D-bag that makes me wanna punch him in the grill
[attachment=2:34nz0bf1]cheater_arod.jpg[/attachment:34nz0bf1][attachment=1:34nz0bf1]gayrod.jpg[/attachment:34nz0bf1]

But Tek took care of that in 2004
[attachment=0:34nz0bf1]a-rod-face-full-of-mitt.jpg[/attachment:34nz0bf1]


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

When a logical argument can't be made, just resort to accusing the hated teams fans of being bandwagon fans.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha nice. 8) Those pics are great! You gotta admit, the Yankees are the worst in the league for getting money for big talent.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> When a logical argument can't be made, just resort to accusing the hated teams fans of being bandwagon fans.


A-Rod makes more than the whole Florida Marlins team, enough said. Yankees have ruined baseball IMO.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Why are you guys arguing about BASEBALL?? C'mon. Its B A S E B A L L !!! Its barely even a sport. :lol: :rotfl:

It can be fun to watch while your stoned tho!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> When a logical argument can't be made, just resort to accusing the hated teams fans of being bandwagon fans.


Janitor... I'm just having a little fun. Really I could care less about any yankee fan. I just have met sooooo many "yankee" fans that couldn't even name more than 3 players on their last WS team. I know of one in particular that didn't even know they were in the WS this year until I told him :roll: then he was like YAY GO YANKEES :roll: ... most haven't even spent more than 1 minute in NY. And I can make a logical argument.. just really isn't worth my time and fair to gwailow for starting this thread...


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Haha nice. 8) Those pics are great! You gotta admit, the Yankees are the worst in the league for getting money for big talent.


How is that considered bad when that is the whole point. If you're not making money, buying the best players (can you name a team that doesn't buy their players), and winning titles what's the point?


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

jahan said:


> The Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > When a logical argument can't be made, just resort to accusing the hated teams fans of being bandwagon fans.
> ...


Was his contract with the Texas Rangers not already outlandish? A-Rod has also made more big post season plays than the whole Florida Marlins team. I would say that the very presence of the evil empire has made baseball more interesting for everyone of you. Do you really think that these players would not be making such ludicrous amounts of money without the Yankees around? I don't think you can really say that the Yankees have ruined baseball for you due to the amounts they pay their players unless you do subscribe to this false notion that all the other teams are comprised of locals playing only for their love of the game and to entertain their fans, while the evil Yankees have ruined this happy bond between fans and players by introducing money into the game.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

STEVO said:


> Why are you guys arguing about BASEBALL?? C'mon. Its B A S E B A L L !!! Its barely even a sport. :lol: :rotfl:
> 
> It can be fun to watch while your stoned tho!!! :mrgreen:


I'm sure that you are such an athletic specimen that competing in baseball would be a waste of your abilities.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys arguing about BASEBALL?? C'mon. Its B A S E B A L L !!! Its barely even a sport. :lol: :rotfl:
> ...


dude what gives man? :evil: you would be so lucky to have STEVO as a friend. that's treading on a personal attack :evil:


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Holy crap! Is anyone watching this game tonight? Chase Utley is single handedly beating my Yankees with two swings of the bat. This is going to be a tough series.

As for the Yankees payroll, who cares? Not much is said about the Red Sox, or Dodgers payroll(which are also very inflated)....it all depends on the size of your media market. There are just many Yankee haters out there and that's fine, that's why sports are fun. If everyone liked the same teams, sports would suck.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

gwailow said:


> Holy crap! Is anyone watching this game tonight? Chase Utley is single handedly beating my Yankees with two swings of the bat. *There are just many Yankee haters out there and that's fine, that's why sports are fun. If everyone liked the same teams, sports would suck.*


+1 yeah Utley is owning the YANKS that is Sweet... but so is Cliff Lee


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys arguing about BASEBALL?? C'mon. Its B A S E B A L L !!! Its barely even a sport. :lol: :rotfl:
> ...


**** straight skipper!! Dont you forget it!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

STEVO said:


> The Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > STEVO said:
> ...


  and I've slept in the toy Hauler with STEVO I can vouch for him.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="The Janitor":ej0pxjgs]When a logical argument can't be made, just resort to accusing the hated teams fans of being bandwagon fans.
> ...


Was his contract with the Texas Rangers not already outlandish? A-Rod has also made more big post season plays than the whole Florida Marlins team. I would say that the very presence of the evil empire has made baseball more interesting for everyone of you. Do you really think that these players would not be making such ludicrous amounts of money without the Yankees around? I don't think you can really say that the Yankees have ruined baseball for you due to the amounts they pay their players unless you do subscribe to this false notion that all the other teams are comprised of locals playing only for their love of the game and to entertain their fans, while the evil Yankees have ruined this happy bond between fans and players by introducing money into the game.[/quote:ej0pxjgs]

There are a few other teams right there with the Yankees, but last time I checked we were talking about the Yankee's. :mrgreen: Steinbrenner is a heaping pile of crap, he tries to buy championships and still generally fails. He loses millions of dollars every year. Baseball needs a salary cap to make it interesting again. Nobody likes to see the same few teams play for the championship every year (Ok that is a bit of a stretch, I am sure there are a handful of people) :lol: . Also Steroids have made baseball even more lame if that is possible.

Now to your ridiculous comment about A-Rod aka choke artist in the playoffs. Before this year he has done jack **** in the playoffs, being paid as much as he is, he should carry a team through the playoffs. I will admit he is doing pretty dang good this year in the playoffs. How is the evil empire making baseball more interesting? I won't watch a single game of the world series, guess what NOT INTERESTED. 8)


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

FishMogul said:


> The Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > STEVO said:
> ...


No, not a personal attack. I would say the same thing to anyone on here who made the same comment and it would be just as true towards anyone. At least he found the humor in my comment.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Why are you guys arguing about BASEBALL?? C'mon. Its B A S E B A L L !!! Its barely even a sport. :lol: :rotfl:


+1


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

jahan said:


> There are a few other teams right there with the Yankees, but last time I checked we were talking about the Yankee's. :mrgreen:


 No, they are all just like the Yankees just not as successful. Name one team that doesn't try to do the same. Even the Cubs try to do the same, they just suck that bad.


jahan said:


> Steinbrenner is a heaping pile of crap, *he tries to buy championships* and still generally fails. He loses millions of dollars every year.


 Wow, you really don't see the big picture do you? What else is he supposed to be doing? Once again, what team is not trying to do the same? Is he a pile of crap because the Yankees are more successful at bringing in dollars than any other team. 


jahan said:


> Baseball needs a salary cap to make it interesting again. Nobody likes to see the same few teams play for the championship every year (Ok that is a bit of a stretch, I am sure there are a handful of people) :lol: . Also Steroids have made baseball even more lame if that is possible.


 I'm going to borrow a response from you, "last I checked we were talking about the Yankees."


jahan said:


> Now to your ridiculous comment about A-Rod aka choke artist in the playoffs. Before this year he has done jack **** in the playoffs, being paid as much as he is, he should carry a team through the playoffs. *I will admit he is doing pretty dang good this year in the playoffs.*


So you are admitting to having been interested in the playoffs even though you claim no interest because of the Yankees. -Ov- 


jahan said:


> * How is the evil empire making baseball more interesting?* I won't watch a single game of the world series, guess what NOT INTERESTED. 8)


 Because they put butts in seats and raise the viewing rates of televised games they are in. They have a loyal following and tend to draw alot of people to games that hate them and want to see them lose as well. The love and hate towards them keeps things much more interesting and intensifies passions that cause people to watch and attend games. You know this but are playing stupid now.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys arguing about BASEBALL?? C'mon. Its B A S E B A L L !!! Its barely even a sport. :lol: :rotfl:
> ...


Huge, 
I'm sure that you are such an athletic specimen that competing in baseball would be a waste of your abilities.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

> No, not a personal attack. I would say the same thing to anyone on here who made the same comment and it would be just as true towards anyone. At least he found the humor in my comment.


Dont worry. Im just stirring your mop bucket!!!! -O|o- :lol:

Seriously. I never have been & probrably never will be a baseball fan. I just cant seem to enjoy a watching a game. To me its almost as fun as watching golf on TV (No offense to you that enjoy that :mrgreen: ) I have been to quite a few, and they have been pretty fun, but watching it on tv?? *\-\*



FishMogul said:


> and I've slept in the toy Hauler with STEVO I can vouch for him.. :lol: :lol:


 Just to keep things straight for the viewers........ We have never SLEPT TOGETHER :lol: :rotfl:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> > No, not a personal attack. I would say the same thing to anyone on here who made the same comment and it would be just as true towards anyone. At least he found the humor in my comment.
> 
> 
> Dont worry. Im just stirring your mop bucket!!!! -O|o- :lol:
> ...


At least baseball is a step above soccer now that is a hobby like bowling or flying a kite. I will at least watch part of the world series. I am a nerd that does watch golf on T.V. but you have to play that sport to enjoy it. Yes I did sleep with Stevo and he is great! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

There was a lot of pillow talk coming from the other end of the trailer so I can't comment on what went on down there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> No, they are all just like the Yankees just not as successful. Name one team that doesn't try to do the same. Even the Cubs try to do the same, they just suck that bad. The best part is that the Yankees are the most successful at paying for high dollar players and the most successful, at least in recent history, of tanking in the playoffs and World Series. Gotta be nice to buy a pennant and then get spanked by a team with a much lower payroll. How did that high dollar athlete crap work out for you again last night? :lol: I guess if you're in the business of making money, then the Yankees do well.... if you consider having legions of little punkasses running around wearing Yankee hats sideways with a gold New Era sticker still on the bill being successful. I consider it a statement regarding the type of people that would actually be Yankee fans. :roll: :lol: As far as being a championship baseball team.... they apparently need a little help with that. Perhaps since you're such an athletic specimen, it might be worth your time to go help them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one comment, Yankee's lose money every year, it would be different IMO if they were making money and getting a proper return in their investments. Baseball needs a salary cap, plain and simple to make it interesting and competitive.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

jahan said:


> I have one comment, Yankee's lose money every year, it would be different IMO if they were making money and getting a proper return in their investments. Baseball needs a salary cap, plain and simple to make it interesting and competitive.


Do they really? Or is it possible that they have other streams of revenue making up for their losses?

http://sabermetricresearch.blogspot.com ... f-you.html

BTW, Steinbrenner bought out the Yankees for about 1/35 the market value they are today. So please explain how that makes him a dumbass to be worth more today than when he bought them?


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> The best part is that the Yankees are the most successful at paying for high dollar players and the most successful, at least in recent history, of tanking in the playoffs and World Series. Gotta be nice to buy a pennant and then get spanked by a team with a much lower payroll. How did that high dollar athlete crap work out for you again last night? :lol: *I guess if you're in the business of making money,* then the Yankees do well.... if you consider having legions of little punkasses running around wearing Yankee hats sideways with a gold New Era sticker still on the bill being successful.* I consider it a statement regarding the type of people that would actually be Yankee fans.* :roll: :lol:


 Right... :roll: 


Riverrat77 said:


> *As far as being a championship baseball team.... they apparently need a little help with that.*


Who has 26 titles as it stands now? I bet in a week they will have 27 to their name.

They are all in the business of making money, unless you believe that somehow the team you like actually cares about you, or that they would stay in the business if it were costing them every year just so they could remain loyal to you. Delusional fans like you crack me up. You act as if somehow the team you like is an assessment of your character, and that being a fan makes you part of the team. What it all really boils down to is that you have a need to feel part of something bigger than yourself and have selected a certain piece of fabric (uniform) to cheer for to meet this need, while dumping a bunch of money into the wallets of the individuals who are currently affiliated with the piece of fabric of your choosing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A few thoughts:
-SLC is not a baseball town. Unless you've lived in a baseball town, you don't get it. In Utah, the Jazz and college football are the only relevant sports. But get ina baseball town, and it is just as big as the Jazz are here. 
-I hate the Yankees. I was a Dodger fan growing up and that jerkwad Reggie Jackson ripped my heart out - twice! And I still hate them. 
-Much as I hate Steinbrenner, he is a great example of a sports franchise owner. He does more to put a quality product on the field for the fans, than any other owner in any sport. Does he overspend? You bet. Do his teams tank? Absolutely. Do I enjoy watching them lose? Yes I do. But I absolutely respect the committment Steinbrenner (and now his son Hank) have had to putting the best players money can buy, on the field. 
-TV ratings for any games involving the Yankees or Red Sox are exponuntially better than any other games. Would you rather watch the Rays or Rockies in a series? Not me. And not most of the country. Yankees draw fans because everyone has an opinion about them - love them or hate them. No one has an opinion about the Rays. or Ranger. Or Angles. Or pretty much most of the teams in baseball. Just like outside of SLC, no one in the country really cares about the Jazz. But everyone in the country cares about the lakers and celtics - because everyone loves/hates them.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

> Gotta be nice to buy a pennant and then get spanked by a team with a much lower payroll.


Considering the Phillies have the 7th highest payroll in baseball, they are no slouch in spending and are certainly not the Florida Marlins....



> if you consider having legions of little punkasses running around wearing Yankee hats sideways with a gold New Era sticker still on the bill being successful. I consider it a statement regarding the type of people that would actually be Yankee fans.


This is just dumb. Using this logic, every NFL/NBA team should be ashamed of themselves because there are just as many "punks" out there sporting their crap sideways.



> +1 Jahan.... and they've been paying him that much for a long time so one year out of all those seasons... dude's a bust. How'd he do last night?


I guess your definition of a bust and mine is different...my definition doesn't include putting up MVP caliber #'s every year. My idea of a bust is someone like Hoffa Araujo, picked to high, paid to much, never contributed. A choker in the playoffs, yes. A bust no.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gwailow said:


> > Gotta be nice to buy a pennant and then get spanked by a team with a much lower payroll.
> 
> 
> Considering the Phillies have the 7th highest payroll in baseball, they are no slouch in spending and are certainly not the Florida Marlins.... No slouch perhaps but certainly not even close to the Yankees. 8)
> ...


This is just dumb. Using this logic, every NFL/NBA team should be ashamed of themselves because there are just as many "punks" out there sporting their crap sideways.You don't hear people touting those teams as successful just because they're "making money" though either.... whats dumb is saying that is what makes a team successful as opposed to actually delivering when you're putting your profits into payroll that isn't giving you anything back. 8) 



> +1 Jahan.... and they've been paying him that much for a long time so one year out of all those seasons... dude's a bust. How'd he do last night?


I guess your definition of a bust and mine is different...They must be.... since my definition of an MVP doesn't include fizzling in crunch time either. my definition doesn't include putting up MVP caliber #'s every year. My idea of a bust is someone like Hoffa Araujo, picked to high, paid to much, never contributed. A choker in the playoffs, yes. A bust no.[/quote:1bduu3wh]


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

There are only 3-4 teams that start the season with the intent of winning the world series. Yankees, Red sox, Angels, maybe dodgers. The rest are just fillers, there for the owners to make a buck. the owners don't care if the win it all or not. Every year, one or two exceed beyond expectations, and sometimes end up in the series. Like them or not, the Yanks are managed to win.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

jahan said:


> Also Steroids have made baseball even more lame if that is possible.


Are you kidding me..........Steroid use in baseball is a sad but the truth of the matter is....It saved the sport after the last strike............ If it wasnt for the home run chase that Mark McGwire and Sammy Sosa started.... baseball would have died........ :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Also Steroids have made baseball even more lame if that is possible.
> ...


That's too bad, we almost got lucky! :wink: :lol:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

jahan said:


> plottrunner said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Your just mad because the Yanks won last night lol...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Dang, that game last night was so boring. I wish the Pirates were playing the Blue Jays, that would be so much more intriguing to watch. Who wants to watch all-stars play when they are payed that much. Players making the league minimum that can't run,catch,throw or hit are what makes sports great. Turn in your Pinstripes now and start cheering for the Padres!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

MLB doesn't mean much to people unless they have been to a game and experienced the game totally differently then in front of the boob tube. I remember going to fenway park when I was five years old and watching Kirby Puckett spank the sox. Ticket prices when I was in high school where like 8-15 bucks and that was only 12-15 years ago. Now tickets to fenway are 70-100 bucks for the same seats and every game is sold out. I think it is unfortunate that the MLB is all about the $$$$$ and no longer about the fans. I am still a die hard red sox fan but the sport has disappointed me as a whole. Just my 0.02$


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Yonni said:


> MLB doesn't mean much to people unless they have been to a game and experienced the game totally differently then in front of the boob tube. I remember going to fenway park when I was five years old and watching Kirby Puckett spank the sox. Ticket prices when I was in high school where like 8-15 bucks and that was only 12-15 years ago. Now tickets to fenway are 70-100 bucks for the same seats and every game is sold out. I think it is unfortunate that the MLB is all about the $$$$$ and no longer about the fans. I am still a die hard red sox fan but the sport has disappointed me as a whole. Just my 0.02$


I've been going to Fenway every year for several years now.. and you are right ticket prices are insane I like to sit field box or lodge box and for my wife and I that sets us back at least $200 a game CRAZY I remember even 5 years ago we could sit in the same general area for just over $100


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

How about that 9th inning RBI by A-rod to give the Yankees the lead! I guess riverrat is going to have to buy a Yankees hat this year, because his Phillies hat is going to be out-dated. Somebody help him out with which side to hang the New Era tag from so it looks more legit.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Go Yankees!

What a classless chant you hear from most stadiums. (insert name hear) sucks.
Not very original, and classless imho. You hear it from every stadium.


----------

